# The last Airbender vs Dragon Ball: Evolution



## Knight (Jul 2, 2010)

Its official folks, there is something that can make  DBE look like a masterpiece. 

Edit: This is which is worse fight

Round one: worst acting
Round two: Worse transition 
Round three: overall worse.

bonus round: Jonah hex is in the fray.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 2, 2010)

soooo is this a fight or how long can you watch either before you hang yourself?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

unless Aang uses airbending to heal someone

i highly doubt that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

throw in Saban's Masked Rider for three times the fun


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 2, 2010)

So it was pretty bad, huh...?


----------



## Knight (Jul 2, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> So it was pretty bad, huh...?


It was that BAAAAD.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 2, 2010)

I saw that post Cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

M Night you bastard....


----------



## Ulti (Jul 2, 2010)

what the

jonah hex?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

DBE is still the worse one in my opinion, but that doesn't stop The Last Airbender from being an awful movie that brings disgrace to the cartoon.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

Might as well throw in Twilight.


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2010)

Jonah Hex.

He regurgitated a crow.
He had healing factor
Eli Whitney invents Town Buster war machine.
Turnbull became "El Terrorista."
Megan Fox

There was nothing Jonah Hex in Jonah Hex


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

bah.**


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 2, 2010)

Avatar was one of the only redeeming things on Nickelodeon, and that movie had to ruin it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2010)

The thing about DBE is that if it WASN'T based on dragonball it would be a decent movie. The fact that it was based on dragonball made it extreme shit.

The last airbender though not only did injustice to Avatar, but even if it wasn't based on the series it'd still suck ass.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 2, 2010)

It's already out? Well judging from the trailers Avatar looked better on the big screen, and has better special effects.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm calling it a draw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2010)

DB:E. As bad as it was, at least the Last Airbender was recognizably ATLA.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> The thing about DBE is that if it WASN'T based on dragonball it would be a decent movie.



I'm not too sure about that...


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 2, 2010)

I say the Last Airbender. It may not be that great of a movie, but compared to DB: E, it's much better.

It just looked nicer over-all. Key details have been changed a bit but come on, it's still thematically similar. 

Unlike Goku becoming a high school kid, etc, etc....


----------



## enzymeii (Jul 2, 2010)

What was did Airbender even change that was a big deal?  Firebenders have to have a source for fire, that makes sense given their industrial bend.  Aang didn't go on a murderous rampage in Avatar mode, that makes more sense given his reluctance to kill Ozai in the last season.  Zuko's scar was a bit smaller, so what?  

The only thing that I was confused about is why all the waterbenders were white, and the firebenders were arab.

Oh, and Iroh wasn't quite as cool, but still a pimp.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 2, 2010)

Iroh needed to be fatter...maybe.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, until Aang is put into high school, a key charecter is completely removed, the enemies change color, and destructive attacks heal people instead ... I'll give the battle of suckiness to DBE by a slight margin.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 2, 2010)

Dragon Ball Devolution sucks


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 2, 2010)

was it that bad, tell me about 'cause I don't want to waste my money


----------



## Extasee (Jul 2, 2010)

Last Airbender.

DB: Evolution was just...


----------



## dimhaku (Jul 2, 2010)

W/O basing DBE off of DB, the movie would've been so-so.
Avatar the last airbender got a fucking 9% at rottentomatoes.
I saw it and left halfway because it was so horrible. Even DBE's fight scenes were better and the dialogue made sense compared to Avatar.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2010)

I would probably have nightmares from watching DBE from the reviews you guys give. Avatar was pretty bad. I mean, the waterbenders made me lol and the acting was sorta meh. 

I's say DBE takes this still.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 2, 2010)

The dialogue in Avatar was terrible.

Zhao: I think your son might be the Blue Spirit
Fire Lord: You think my son is the Blue Spirit?
Zhao: ... Yes.

/scene

What the fuck?


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol DBE is a original story even though it sucked so it wins over a poorly adapted Avatar film.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't seen Airbender, yet, but, nothing and I mean NOTHING will out-do DBE in horribleness. NOTHING


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I haven't seen Airbender, yet, but, nothing and I mean NOTHING will out-do DBE in horribleness. NOTHING



streetfighters lvie action


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> streetfighters lvie action


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2010)

Legend of Chun-Li is even worse. No Raul Julia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 2, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Legend of Chun-Li is even worse. No Raul Julia.



Worst than Street fighter with Van dammmmm, I better not see that movie


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

I chouldnt stand seeing the orginal fo 6 minutes and the enw one I wont even go near


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Legend of Chun-Li is even worse. No Raul Julia.



oh god now that's a terrible movie


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chun-Li's not a good person in that movie. Look at what she shows to a little girl...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 2, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> What was did Airbender even change that was a big deal?  Firebenders have to have a source for fire, that makes sense given their industrial bend.  Aang didn't go on a murderous rampage in Avatar mode, that makes more sense given his reluctance to kill Ozai in the last season.  Zuko's scar was a bit smaller, so what?
> 
> The only thing that I was confused about is why all the waterbenders were white, and the firebenders were arab.
> 
> Oh, and Iroh wasn't quite as cool, but still a pimp.



Why The Last Airbender SUCKED

-The mispronunciation of names.  It's Aang, Iroh, Sokka, and the Avatar, not Ong, Eeroh, Soaka, and the Ahvatar.

-The dialogue.  It would jump like a boy with severe ADHD between subjects.  It was totally artificial and scripted.

-The characters and their actors.  None of them could act, and none of them conveyed the spirit of the characters from the show.  They don't have any The most blatant of these errors, in my opinion, was Fire Lord.  In the show, for the first couple seasons Ozai was rarely shown on screen, and when he was, it was only in a flashback or a quick a quick teaser.  This gave him an air of mystery.  In this, he's played as a straight villain for the most part, and it doesn't work because he doesn't get into the action.  This is odd, because in one scene, he is actually played with an air of mystery- the camera only shows the back of the throne, or his hand.  But this only comes AFTER we first see Ozai as an ordinary guy- it's too little, too late.  Another example is made plain when during the attack on the Northern Water Tribe Aang says to Zuko ?We could be friends, you know.?  A fan of the show understands why Aang says this, but the casual moviegoer will think ?Uh, why??  There's no development in the movie to suggest such a thing.

-Speaking of the spirit of the show- it's entirely absent!  The show had a lighthearted, humorous spirit at times that served to make the show really fun and enjoyable, but the movie lacks this completely.  The show also knew how to effectively darken the mood and tone to make serious plot points appropriately epic and stirring.  The movie is stuck perpetually in this serious tone, but lacks anything epic and stirring.

-The plot, specifically the pacing and the details.  Anyone who has not seen the show will be totally lost.  The plot jumps from point to point without really explaining things.  The explanations that are present are given in the aforementioned horrible, confusing dialogue.  Any fan of the show who sees this will be frustrated at the details that are completely wrong- Aang didn't run away because the Avatar can never love or have attachment.  Avatar Roku was married and had a family in the show!  Aang didn't use some generic ?power of water? to intimidate the Fire Navy, he wiped out the fleet by merging with the Ocean Spirit!  Aang never had trouble learning waterbending!  The movie fails to appeal or make sense to the casual moviegoer and pisses off fans of the original show.

-The narration.  There's a rule called ?Show, don't tell? with visual storytelling.  The Last Airbender blatantly breaks that rule right from the start, with Katara narrating throughout the movie. The very opening uses an opening scrawl blandly read by Katara. In the show, there was such an opening narration for the premiere, but it was aided by visualizations of what happened.  Even moments where the events are being illustrated well enough on screen, like Aang's difficulty with waterbending or Sokka hitting it off with Yue, are still narrated with no benefit.

-The narration also adds to another problem- excessive exposition.  Normally, I'm the kind of guy who likes a good, thorough exposition, with plenty of lore and such- but this movie just has too much.  I would rather have had details from the show cut out rather than had it turn out like this.

-The moments.  In the show there were some great, well-done moments.  In the movie often the moments are absent, but that's a good thing because the moments that are kept completely lose their awesomeness.  For example, in the show there's a moment where Zhao is about to kill the Moon Spirit.   Aang & co. show up, and they are at a standoff as they implore Zhao not to do this.  Then Iroh shows up, and gives Zhao an ultimatum: ?Whatever you do to that spirit, I'll unleash on you tenfold.  Let it go NOW!? delivered with perfect eloquent aggression by the late Mako.  When Zhao kills the spirit, Iroh lets lose upon Zhao and his soldiers with overwhelming martial arts skill.  In the movie, however, there is no tension to the scene.  Iroh's actor fails to deliver a matching performance, and his ?letting loose? consists of a simple demonstration of firebending without a source of fire, which is supposedly intimidating since normal firebenders can't create fire, only control it (which is also BS).  Also, at the end of the movie, like the end of the show's first season, Ozai is shown giving a mission to his daughter Azula as a teaser for the next season/movie.  This is a completely dry scene, and it pales in comparison to the scene from the show.  The show used a single line from Ozai and a look from Azula to accomplish what the movie failed to do.

-The fight scene direction. Totally lame. Compare the fight between Zuko and Katara in "The Siege of the North" and the fight between them in the movie. A couple slow, stilted moves, and then Zuko takes out Katara like she's a pushover. To quote Syndrome from the Incredibles: "Lame, lame, lame, lame, LAME!" 

-The music.  Bland, forgettable, and completely devoid of the well-done, memorable tunes created by the Track Team for the original series.

I haven't seen DB:E, thankfully, but I have a hard time believing it's worse that TLA.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2010)

At least it's watchable in the sense of it's so bad that it's good. Same with both Mortal Kombat movies. DBE is just..I mean...where did my 90 minutes go?!


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 3, 2010)

I couldnt make a desion on which was the worse film so I asked an expert on bad movies,AKA the nostalgia critic. This what he thought about DBE. here.  and this is what he thought about the last airbender here. I still have no idea which is the worse movie so im just going to say that they both suck.


----------



## Respite (Jul 3, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> What was did Airbender even change that was a big deal?  Firebenders have to have a source for fire, that makes sense given their industrial bend.  Aang didn't go on a murderous rampage in Avatar mode, that makes more sense given his reluctance to kill Ozai in the last season.  Zuko's scar was a bit smaller, so what?
> 
> The only thing that I was confused about is why all the waterbenders were white, and the firebenders were arab.
> 
> Oh, and Iroh wasn't quite as cool, but still a pimp.



the movie still sucks massive ....


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Apparently Airbender has been fluttering around an 8% on Rotten Tomatoes while DB:E has around 13% IIRC.

So the end result is that they both collide and explode into a huge horrible mess.  Good riddance.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't seen The Last Airbender yet but at least it loosely follows it's source.

Dragonball Evolution was just...painful.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 3, 2010)

basch71 said:


> At least it's watchable in the sense of it's so bad that it's good. Same with both Mortal Kombat movies. DBE is just..I mean...where did my 90 minutes go?!



No. No. And no. Street Fighter sucked hard. It made little to no sense while the main villain of the movie looks like an old man that gets his butt kicked by Chun Li and needs magnets to do stuff. Him floating in mid air as he proclaims god hood just looked gay. The way he lost in the end looked super gay. It actually felt somewhat strange and exhilarating to experience the Street Fighter II Anime Movie that has Bison look like the badass he's suppose to be. The comic makes the live action look even worse.

Room is so bad that it's good. The first Mortal Kombat was actually a good effort. Street Fighter just sucked. It's like it was just made for someone who never played a Street Figheter game in their life.

More back on topic, Aasif Mandvi as Admiral Zhao? How can anyone possibly be that stupid in casting? I like Aasif Mandvi but that's a casting with little to no sense. Especially with nowhere near enough good writing and directing.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> streetfighters lvie action




Bullshit the SF Movie was bad in an entertaining way, DB:E was bad in a "bash your own fucking skull in" way.



Commander Shepard said:


> Why The Last Airbender SUCKED
> 
> -The mispronunciation of names.  It's Aang, Iroh, Sokka, and the Avatar, not Ong, Eeroh, Soaka, and the Ahvatar.
> 
> ...



At least that sounds like they attempted to follow the source material, DB:E violated Dragonball.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2010)

> Room is so bad that it's good. The first Mortal Kombat was actually a good effort. Street Fighter just sucked. It's like it was just made for someone who never played a Street Figheter game in their life.





> Bullshit the SF Movie was bad in an entertaining way, DB:E was bad in a "bash your own fucking skull in" way.



This, by a mile. I can watch the SF movie and get a few lulz out of it. Same with Mortal Kombat.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 3, 2010)

*WTF*

i just came back from watching the movie if your a fan of the show dont wast your money. The acting was horrible its was expected because the main characters are kids they aren't going to give you a great performance like older actors im  not mad at that. But there is no reason to have it in 3D the trailers showen befor the movie had more 3D action then the movie. They skip to many important parts if you didnt follow the show you would be lost the hole movie, and if you did you would feel like punching the director. I think M. Night Shyamalan bullshited the hole movie. He probably got paid by cartoon network to smoke crack while writing the dialogue and picking the actors. Uncle is skinny and not old,  half the fire nation is Indian, the fire benders cant make fire, Sokka should have a soap opera, fuck this the first movie i left angry. This movie should be burnt. It was so bad that the creators of the actual show didnt want their name in the credits. I hope that M. Night Shyamalan stays away from the sequel.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't seen it myself, but I have no problem believing it sucked as it's the first movie and this is a live action version of a animated series. which suck 85% of the time.

But can it really be worse then DBE or is that just AtLA fanboy hate blowing things out of proportion because the former doesn't seem possible!? Anyway, my only hope is M.Night doesn't mess up the season 2 movie. He can do whatever he likes with the S3 movie IMO, but of the S2 fails I'll go punch-out his teeth myself!


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

At least there's this to wash out the taste



Parting remarks: FUCK YOU M NIGHT SHYAMALAN


*Spoiler*: __ 





just wanted an excuse to post this here


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 3, 2010)

^ Please be true, that would make me soooo happy. 

I didn't see Avatar yet and was hoping it would suck. Hoping, still, I kinda knew it would.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems The Last Airbender failed hard.  I'm actually kinda scared to imagine how much they're going to fuck up Toph.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2010)

Some franchises should be kept away from cinema.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Some franchises should be kept away from cinema.



Agreed, just like the Percy Jackson movie should never have seen the light of day, neither should have the ones in this thread


----------



## Seany (Jul 3, 2010)

The Last Airbender kept to the original material, where as DBE.....well..


----------



## Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

Seany said:


> The Last Airbender kept to the original material, where as DBE.....well..



Doesn't matter because TLA fucked original material in the ass. DBE just made it LULZy.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Agreed, just like the Percy Jackson movie should never have seen the light of day, neither should have the ones in this thread



Oh god, I heard that movie raped Greek Mythology pretty damn hard.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

It wasn't lulzy it was a shame.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're gonna make a movie based off of some fiction, then please, for the love of god, do it right or make it awesome.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2010)

basch71 said:


> If you're gonna make a movie based off of some fiction, then please, for the love of god, do it right or make it awesome.



or make it a porno.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 3, 2010)

I saw both and in my opinion DBE was worse because i damn near wanted to just get up and leave, at least with The Last Airbender i could sit through the whole thing at least once


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Seany said:


> The Last Airbender kept to the original material, where as DBE.....well..



That makes it worse. At least with DBE you can look at it and not see anything resembling that characters we know and love. TLA characters at least look enough like the animated counterparts to feel saddened by how much M.Night butchered them. Some series just shouldn't be made live action.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 3, 2010)

What do you think about the Speed Racer live action movie?


----------



## Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

TLA made wished I was watching twilight eclipse(which  was at least half decent and I'm being generous, but still is way better than Jonah hex and TLA).  I mean they fucked up the characters that bad. In DBE you can at least pretend it wasn't actually Dragon ball because of its distant theme but in TLA you can't because they litterally go by the book and butcher them. None of the characters don't even fit their originals and.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

But the point is DBE IS based on Dragon Ball.


----------



## Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> But the point is DBE IS based on Dragon Ball.



Loosely based on it. but TLA is closely based and that is even worse because it failed to capture the cartoon epically.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

DBE is still a disgrace to anything DBZ. At least TLA wasn't ruining something timeless, but DBE completely fucked up what fans expected a live-action CLASSIC shounen to be adapted as.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> DBE is still a disgrace to anything DBZ. At least TLA wasn't ruining something timeless, but DBE completely fucked up what fans expected a live-action CLASSIC shounen to be adapted as.



If I remember things correctly people had low expectations going into the movie so your statement is literally incorrect.


----------



## RWB (Jul 3, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Why The Last Airbender SUCKED
> 
> -The mispronunciation of names.  It's Aang, Iroh, Sokka, and the Avatar, not Ong, Eeroh, Soaka, and the Ahvatar.



Except those are how they should actually pronounce the names, whereas the show had them americanised.

Not a valid reason to say it sucked.



Commander Shepard said:


> A couple slow, stilted moves, and then Zuko takes out Katara like she's a pushover.



He took her out in one blow in the show, you know.


I'm not gonna argue with the rest as I'm yet to see it.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If I remember things correctly people had low expectations going into the movie so your statement is literally incorrect.



That's true, but it still a cancer to be associated in any way, shape or form with DBZ.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 3, 2010)

RWB said:


> Except those are how they should actually pronounce the names, whereas the show had them americanised.
> 
> Not a valid reason to say it sucked.



That alone is not a reason to say it sucks, and if the movie was good otherwise, I would let it slide.  But the movie was horseshit on whole in my angry opinion, so I'm not going to be merciful in the minor areas.



> He took her out in one blow in the show, you know.



After she beat him once, that is.  She wasn't a pushover in the show; she is here.



> I'm not gonna argue with the rest as I'm yet to see it.



Which I would highly recommend against.  But if you want to waste $10 and 103 minutes that would be better spent sleeping, or better yet watching the original show, be my guest.


----------



## RWB (Jul 3, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> That alone is not a reason to say it sucks, and if the movie was good otherwise, I would let it slide.  But the movie was horseshit on whole in my angry opinion, so I'm not going to be merciful in the minor areas.



Except that is an improvement if anything.




Commander Shepard said:


> After she beat him once, that is.  She wasn't a pushover in the show; she is here.



Yeah, she wasn't a pushover in the show, having problem beating an injured, hypothermiabordering Fire Bender when she is at her strongest and he at his weakest(excludin an eclipse) and her having the entire surroundings as a weapon. 


Katara in the first season was a pushover(espescially as Zuko was a borderline pushover himself- Aang loled at him in that season). People are just spoiled by her suddenly being awesome in later seasons.




Commander Shepard said:


> Which I would highly recommend against. But if you want to waste $10 and 103 minutes that would be better spent sleeping, or better yet watching the original show, be my guest.



I prefer to make my own judgment.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 4, 2010)

RWB said:


> Except that is an improvement if anything.



Yeah, I'm going to have to beg to differ.  I don't care how they are pronounced in Chinese (nevermind that Avatar does not draw solely from Chinese culture), I care about how they are pronounced in the show.



> Yeah, she wasn't a pushover in the show, having problem beating an injured, hypothermiabordering Fire Bender when she is at her strongest and he at his weakest(excludin an eclipse) and her having the entire surroundings as a weapon.
> 
> 
> Katara in the first season was a pushover(espescially as Zuko was a borderline pushover himself- Aang loled at him in that season). People are just spoiled by her suddenly being awesome in later seasons.



My point is she wasn't a pushover in that fight specifically.  All those  circumstances were still there in the movie.  Katara was a pushover in the first season because she didn't have any formal training- which she _had_ received by the time she fought Zuko (he correctly guesses so, in fact), and that's why she was so much better in the later seasons.

Also, Aang didn't just lol at Zuko in "Bato of the Water Tribe".  They fought pretty evenly.


----------



## RWB (Jul 4, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> My point is she wasn't a pushover in that fight specifically.



The circumstances still make her one, just not as big of one.





Commander Shepard said:


> Also, Aang didn't just lol at Zuko in "Bato of the Water Tribe".  They fought pretty evenly.



Except the fact that during the entire first 20 seconds, he could have finished Zuko off without even bending with just Ba Gua?

Watch the episode again. If Aang even had a smidge bloodlust in that episode, Zuko would have died against non-bending Aang.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 4, 2010)

RWB said:


> The circumstances still make her one, just not as big of one.



Not for the fight.



> Except the fact that during the entire first 20 seconds, he could have finished Zuko off without even bending with just Ba Gua?
> 
> Watch the episode again. If Aang even had a smidge bloodlust in that episode, Zuko would have died against non-bending Aang.



Then explain why when Aang and Zuko's blasts collided at point-blank, the explosion sent both flying back onto the surrounding rooftops, leaving Aang knocked out long enough for Zuko to run all the way over to him before Aang knew it.

They were even.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

RWB said:


> Yeah, she wasn't a pushover in the show, having problem beating an injured, hypothermiabordering Fire Bender when she is at her strongest and he at his weakest(excludin an eclipse) and her having the entire surroundings as a weapon.



Katara had him beat until the sun started to rise and she had her back turned, and once she had him trapped she could have killed him via ice sickle to the head. Granted she shouldn't have underestimated him and shouldn't have turned her back on him until he was dead/unconscious, but for the majority of the fight Katara did pretty well considering Zuko had far more experience in actually combat. See for yourself(20:00 to 21:50).

And Zuko wasn't suffering any noticable symptons of hypothermia during the fight. He is a firebender, so warming himself up probably wasn't an issue. And his injures couldn't have been too severe, considering he swam in freezing arctic waters and fought both Katara and Aang without so much as needing to pace himself. You make it sound as if he was falling over injured or something.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> seriously ?



Yep. Here's another gem.

Yue-"We'll show them we believe in our beliefs just as much as they believe in they're be beliefs."


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

RWB said:


> Except those are how they should actually pronounce the names, whereas the show had them americanised.



No. You don't see irish people saying "Cun?n U'Brriane" or french people saying "Stephan Colberr" do you?
To speak english and yet say foreign words in their natural accents is an ethnic right exclusive of obnoxious Latino people.
Stupid failed attempt of covering up the blazing white washing.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 4, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Yep. Here's another gem.
> 
> Yue-"We'll show them we believe in our beliefs just as much as they believe in they're be beliefs."



Zhao: "We are now the gods"


...


Sokka:  We have to give people hope that the Avatar has returned!
Aang:  I have to tell you something.
Katara:  What?
Aang:  I never learned to control all the elements.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Katara had him beat until the sun started to rise and she had her back turned, and once she had him trapped she could have killed him via ice sickle to the head. Granted she shouldn't have underestimated him and shouldn't have turned her back on him until he was dead/unconscious, but for the majority of the fight Katara did pretty well considering Zuko had far more experience in actually combat. See for yourself(20:00 to 21:50).
> 
> And Zuko wasn't suffering any noticable symptons of hypothermia during the fight. He is a firebender, so warming himself up probably wasn't an issue. And his injures couldn't have been too severe, considering he swam in freezing arctic waters and fought both Katara and Aang without so much as needing to pace himself. You make it sound as if he was falling over injured or something.


The fact that he showed no noticeable symptoms isn't proof that the extreme cold didn't have a negative effect on him. It just shows his resilience.


----------



## Ace0019 (Jul 4, 2010)

With Dragon Ball: Evolution I could at least laugh at how bad it was. The Last Airbender was just sad.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The fact that he showed no noticeable symptoms *isn't proof that the extreme cold didn't have a negative effect on him*. It just shows his resilience.



Then how are we suppose to know if it affected him at all? He didn't say he had hypothermia and he seemed fine, so how can we infer that he was affected by the cold if he (or the creators for that matter) didn't show any signs of it?


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2010)

We are discussing how bad TLA was compared to DBE not Zuko's fights.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Knight said:


> We are discussing how bad TLA was compared to DBE not Zuko's fights.



True. To avoid spaming up the thread, if anyone is_ really _interested in continuing that, just PM me or something.

Hard to tell which is worse. Both are an insult to their source material and should be erased from existance, but I'd give the edge to DBE. Avatar seems like it would be much harder to adapt, considering how connected the entire plot is and how many valid plot threads exist. DB and DBZ have a multitude of arcs to borrow from, and yet they seemed to ignore everything interesting about them and grab the bare essentials, like names and situations.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have not seen TLAB, but from what I have read from the reviews that the movie makes DBE look like The Shankshaw Redemption. I might rent it when it comes out on Red Box for the Lulz, and I would go with TLAB being the worst movie for now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Just got back from it...it's bad but not DBE bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The fact that he showed no noticeable symptoms isn't proof that the extreme cold didn't have a negative effect on him. It just shows his resilience.



Or the fact that he knows a unique specific firebending technique that allows him to counter whatever effect cold has on him.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 4, 2010)

Zuko's fire breath was to help keep him from freezing to death, it doesn't outright negate the effects of the cold on his body. And he did that after surviving an attack from Zhao who tried to have him killed. He didn't just have to sneak into the water tribe, he had to travel over the frozen icecap and swim under the water to get inside and struggle to melt some of the ice just so he wouldn't drown. He's shown shivering quite a bit. Zuko spent perhaps hours traveling and fighting to survive the cold, before and after swimming (which would soak him and thus freeze him faster) before his encounter with Katara under a full moon. Clearly he wasn't in top form.


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2010)

Back on topic...


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Knight said:


> Back on topic...



Doesn't seem like there's much else left to discuss. Both movies suck, depending on your taste one sucks more than the other. Haven't seen Jonah Hex, and the only experience I have with the character is a couple of JLU episodes, so I can't tell how badly the movie was butchered. Though Megan Fox is in the movie, so that's not a good sign.

But yeah, no point in derailing the thread anymore either. 

BUT, I will respond to this, and won't bring the issue up again, in this thread anyway.



> Zuko's fire breath was to help keep him from freezing to death, it doesn't outright negate the effects of the cold on his body. And he did that after surviving an attack from Zhao who tried to have him killed. He didn't just have to sneak into the water tribe, he had to travel over the frozen icecap and swim under the water to get inside and struggle to melt some of the ice just so he wouldn't drown. He's shown shivering quite a bit. Zuko spent perhaps hours traveling and fighting to survive the cold, before and after swimming (which would soak him and thus freeze him faster) before his encounter with Katara under a full moon. Clearly he wasn't in top form.



Never said Firebending negated the cold, just stated that as a Firebender, Zuko could have easily warmed himself up and dry his clothes off after the swim. That technique he used to melt the ice, for exmple, could have easily warmed him up enough to save himself from hypothermia. He wasn't shivering at all during the enter fight. And the attempt on his life happened well before he went to the NWT, and Iroh would never allow Zuko out of sight if Zuko couldn't at least defend himself. Clearly wasn't in top form? Based on what? What signs of injury or the cold bothering him did he show during the actual fight itself? As far as I can see he fought as he normally did, with no movement problems whatsoever.

That's my two cent on the issue. If you really want to debate the issue, PM me or start a thread. Don't want to derail the thread anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Except for that one time where he used to it to counter the effects of being stuck on the prision cooler.

Woops, sorry Raigen

But why are people to be surprised that katara got beat by an elite trained prince of the Fire Nation? It's not like she didn't have just barely gotten herself her first bending master.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2010)

Watched them both, DBE is worse

at least in the Last Airbender there were things i could enjoy, like the four terminater water benders who own Zhao


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDk3I6di5E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 5, 2010)

In my opinion Last Airbender was worse. Mainly because I was far more disappointed. The moment I knew Goku was in high-school I knew it was going to suck. The Last Airbender trailer got me really excited, and it turned out to be a huge pile of shit. The acting in DBE was a little better than TLA, and at least it was corny funny. TLA was just depressing and a bore to watch. It was only 90 minutes or so, but it felt as long as Lord of the Rings, only it didn't go anywhere with the story, or even succeed to entertain in anyway.


----------



## RWB (Jul 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> No. You don't see irish people saying "Cun?n U'Brriane" or french people saying "Stephan Colberr" do you?



Doesn't change the fact that Avatar was set in a chinese style world(unlike Cunan and Stephan, lol). And that the names should be attuned to that.


If a show takes place in Sweden, should they say Sven...

A. Svaaeen(english)?
B.  Svae(short vovel sound)nn?

Let's see... yeah. The second. The name is actually an old swedish term for swede.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 5, 2010)

It should be pronounced the way it was in the original source.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 5, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> It should be pronounced the way it was in the original source.



The original source just made up names that they thought sounded Asian-y, but without actually seeing how a person from that culture would say it for real.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 5, 2010)

RWB said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Avatar was set in a chinese style world(unlike Cunan and Stephan, lol). And that the names should be attuned to that.
> 
> 
> If a show takes place in Sweden, should they say Sven...
> ...


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 5, 2010)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> The original source just made up names that they thought sounded Asian-y, but without actually seeing how a person from that culture would say it for real.



Doesn't matter _how_ they got the name, what matters is how it's pronounced in original content. It is what it is.



jasper222 said:


> At least there's this to wash out the taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curious, is this fan art or something from the supposed new series? I'd assume fan art, but you never know.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 5, 2010)

It's fanart.  It's pretty clearly a different art style than the show, and the new show is supposed to be set 100 years in the future, and thus it will lack Toph- at least, lack Toph being young.  But considering how long Bumi, Sozin, Pathik, and Kyoshi lived, Toph may very well still be around.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Its fan art. but the new series is real


----------



## Piekage (Jul 6, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> It's fanart.  It's pretty clearly a different art style than the show, and the new show is supposed to be set 100 years in the future, and thus it will lack Toph- at least, lack Toph being young.  But considering how long Bumi, Sozin, Pathik, and Kyoshi lived, Toph may very well still be around.



From what I heard that "100 years in the future" thing hasn't been confirmed. Still, I hope it's true.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm maybe the next Avatar will be Katara or Sokka's kid.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, the next one has to be born in the water tribe.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

RWB said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Avatar was set in a chinese style world(unlike Cunan and Stephan, lol). And that the names should be attuned to that.


But if they're white folks speaking english they should say it  like in the original source.
Specially Dev Patel since he's british.


> If a show takes place in Sweden, should they say Sven...


Are they trying to alienate their Swede audience?
Are the cast pretentious latinos?
Are they speaking Swede?
If the answer to any of those is yes then they should say whatever the devil they want


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 6, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> Hmm maybe the next Avatar will be Katara or Sokka's kid.



It won't be there direct child, because I doubt Aang will be dead that soon.  The next Avatar may be a grandchild or great grandchild.  I kinda hope not, though- the next Avatar will probably be from a different family, and Katara and Sokka's descendants will be his/her allies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

the cartoon was so awesome that as it stands it barely even needs the avatar


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 6, 2010)

Will it be interesting to see how the next Avatar handles going about things with one less element in the world. Not like you really need airbending anyway.

And I still haven't seen TLA myself, but some people I know who are big AtLA fans say it was bad tho still somewhat like able and hope the 2nd movie gets green lighted. I guess I'll just have to watch it to know.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 6, 2010)

If this is true,



> Interviewers note: About 20 mins after the interview, Bryan came back to me and we spoke a little more about the basis of bending off recorder. He described bending as more of a talent. You have some genetic basis for potential, but you could go your whole life without developing the talent into ability. Some people have more inherent talent than others, while others with minimal inherent talent can still develop it through hard work and practice. He reiterated a connection to the spiritual energies is the underlying basis. How it manifests is based on upbringing and experience.



than anyone could be an Airbender and simply not know it. And with noone to teach them it's no surprise. Now that Aang's free that could change, or he could energybend some airbenders. Guess we'll have to what and see.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 6, 2010)

^They also said Aang was indeed the airbender and they had no plans to ever revive them in the Avatarverse, but guess I they could always just screw their own words.


----------

